# In the Widow's Bed, a new erotic regency historical romance



## HeatherBoyd (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm Heather Boyd a regency romance author and avid reader. I'm new to Kindleboards but not to ebooks and I'm fascinated by this community. I've recently (28th Feb) indie published my second romance, In the Widow's Bed, set at a country house party in Berkshire, England. Here's a little bit about it:

Phoebe Torrington, Lady Warminster, is bored, lonely, and downright frustrated by her life. Perhaps that's why she's turned to her stepson's friend, Lord Selwood, to help her find the perfect lover. Clean, experienced, and discreet, her delicious Frenchman is as exciting as she had hoped. But she never expected Selwood-a man ten years her junior-to disguise his voice and send himself to share her bed.

Jonathan Oliver, Lord Selwood, came to his friend's house party to stake a claim on his future bride. However, he delays his pursuit of the eager debutant when he discovers Phoebe's intriguing need. Jonathan cannot resist the temptation to secretly spend a night in the widow's bed. Yet once he's tasted Phoebe's desire, will one night ever be enough?


I've a sequel planned for the near future too, In the Spy's Arms. That story takes place at the same time as Widow and should explain exactly what happened between Jonathan's sister and his best friend while we were busy watching Oliver and Phoebe.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Heather, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Heather - I just downloaded a sample and will give it a try. I love older woman/younger man stories especially in Historicals. I was wondering though roughly how long is it?


----------

